# Buy frogs online uk ?



## NathanG123 (Sep 14, 2011)

Hey, looking at getting into either American tree frogs or whites tree frogs or maybe fire bellied toads not sure but where is the best place to buy online in the U.K also what kind of money is postage from exotic pets? Thanks guys I posted this in newbie advice too hope you's dont mind


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm not a fan of buying online to be honest. Both times I have tried it, I've ended up with dead frogs. The 1st time was 3 White's, 1 of which was DOA.

Have a look in your local places bud. FBTs even show up in Pets At Home.

Ade


----------



## NathanG123 (Sep 14, 2011)

Ok thanks :2thumb:


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

hiya
i don'tb like buying online from web shop especcially exotics pets.co.uk i hate them:devil: and i wouldent trust them to have healthy frogs


----------



## NathanG123 (Sep 14, 2011)

Ah Thats good to know I sent a email to my local petshop today but no reply yet :'( I can see why buying frogs offline would be risky so I will try to avoid.


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

NathanG123 said:


> Ah Thats good to know I sent a email to my local petshop today but no reply yet :'( I can see why buying frogs offline would be risky so I will try to avoid.


hiya
yep most shops can get whites and usa treefrogs:2thumb:, make sure there cb tho


----------



## NathanG123 (Sep 14, 2011)

Alright ! :2thumb: I have to say the frog in your signature is very nice


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

NathanG123 said:


> Alright ! :2thumb: I have to say the frog in your signature is very nice


thankyou


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

Dartfrog is a great seller and all uk bred :2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

blue lizard reptiles are good as well and cheaper deliver than most places there also a member on here


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2008)

*Frogs*

Had a few off Richie (rainforest vivs) always top stuff!


----------



## CPT BJ (Oct 30, 2010)

We courer frogs, all are boxed up with moss to keep their skin moist, they are placed into a poly box with packing material and heatpacks, then put into another box to protect them. We also use the UK's only DEFRA certified courer service, heres what we currently have available - Amphibians - Livestock - Blue Lizard Reptiles - Reptile Shop


----------



## Tank (May 28, 2010)

when you getting in giant african bull frogs again ?


----------



## CPT BJ (Oct 30, 2010)

Tank said:


> when you getting in giant african bull frogs again ?


 They havent been available at trade for a while, as soon as they become available we will be getting them in!


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

CPT BJ said:


> We courer frogs, all are boxed up with moss to keep their skin moist, they are placed into a poly box with packing material and heatpacks, then put into another box to protect them. We also use the UK's only DEFRA certified courer service, heres what we currently have available - Amphibians - Livestock - Blue Lizard Reptiles - Reptile Shop


Hmm, a nice selection and good prices, I have to say.


----------



## CPT BJ (Oct 30, 2010)

Ron Magpie said:


> Hmm, a nice selection and good prices, I have to say.


 Thank you! We try to be competetively priced. We are actually quite low on livestock at the moment but we should be back up to maximum capacity by the end of next week!


----------

